# how 2 bid commercial accounts by sq.ft.



## bos321 (Sep 5, 2008)

bos123 how 2 bid


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

bos321;580069 said:


> bos123 how 2 bid


Stand by........I'm sure someone will be right with you! :crying:


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

TCLA;580080 said:


> Stand by........I'm sure someone will be right with you! :crying:


man i really wish ppl would search more stuff.... seems liek every one just wants to know the big secret :crying:


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

We Bid by the Square Inch Around here


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

$0.00001 per square inch to be exact


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

cretebaby;580164 said:


> $0.00001 per square inch to be exact


Lowballer!

Its $0.00002 per square inch


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

There are already so many posts you could go over, to give you an idea what to charge.

So this is what I tell everyone.

Thats one big question. You came to the right place, but you will have to do some homework before we can help.

How many sq feet surface to be cleared? Broken down by property
What is the average snow per year?
What is the average events per year?
Do you get ice events? If you do, how many?
Are there sidewalks? How many sq. ft. Are there loading docks?
What equipment do you have now? List all.
Is there room to push snow? Will you have to stack the snow? Will you have to transport the snow?
Are there allot of obstacles on the lots?
How close are the properties from each other?
Are your guys experienced in clearing snow?
I am sure there are more, but its a start.
Become a SIMA member, there is lots of info on their site.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

wat i like to do is take the total sq footage and divide that by the number of parking spaces....then take that number and muliply it by 24..... after that is done i i figure how many sandwiches will be eaten before during and after removal of snow.... then i take the # of sandwiches and add that to the amount of stogies that will be smoked... once you have that # then just figure out how many guys you need and divide the final number by 7.....now u have ur bid.....best method ive found so far...


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

iceyman;580202 said:


> wat i like to do is take the total sq footage and divide that by the number of parking spaces....then take that number and muliply it by 24..... after that is done i i figure how many sandwiches will be eaten before during and after removal of snow.... then i take the # of sandwiches and add that to the amount of stogies that will be smoked... once you have that # then just figure out how many guys you need and divide the final number by 7.....now u have ur bid.....best method ive found so far...


I have also used this but I add in trips to applebees also


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Why do people seem determined to bid plowing by the sq ft? Each site is so individual, with varying characteristics and expectations that any formula based on size only would be irrelevant. I have in mind two places I've done for years. One is much larger than the other, but takes about the same amount of time. I charge the same for each. 

Maybe the question should be how much do you charge per hour? But then you'd have to have some expertise in estimating how long a job would take.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Clapper&Company;580203 said:


> I have also used this but I add in trips to applebees also


damn i thought sandwhichs wouldve been enough


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Mick;580205 said:


> Why do people seem determined to bid plowing by the sq ft? Each site is so individual, with varying characteristics and expectations that any formula based on size only would be irrelevant. I have in mind two places I've done for years. One is much larger than the other, but takes about the same amount of time. I charge the same for each.
> 
> Maybe the question should be how much do you charge per hour? But then you'd have to have some expertise in estimating how long a job would take.


I agree there are many varying characteristics, and just pricing by sq.ft, is not enough.
We now measure all our lots. Then we categorize them into A,B,or C. A being very simple and straight forward. C being very complicated and difficult.
So category A is $ per square foot. Category B add 20%, and C add 40%.
Then we add a subdivision to each category 1, 2, or 3. (1) is weekdays only charge nothing extra. (2) is 7 days a week open 14 hours a day charge 10% more. (3) is open 24/7 charge 20% more.
Knowing the sq.ft. when you transport snow, is vital. Especially when its included.

This may sound complicated, but has been working very well for us.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Neige;580222 said:


> This may sound complicated, but has been working very well for us.


I was thinking how complicated it would be as I read it. But if it works, that's what counts. Especially when you have different charges for weekdays and seven-day-a-week. My point was that it comes down to TIME (ie: difficulty of area, day of week, etc), not area. That still applies in your situation.

But I think I like Iceyman's method better.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

i have a pretty good method.... keep in mind, I charge based on how much time i think its going to take, so.... my little "snow excle spread sheet" calculates Sq footage and figures out the time, then it will multiply by the hourly rate you tell it.... you must also maneluly put in the time... even though it gives you an estimated one... Sq footage can tell you a general salt useage too

i have it broken down into 4 types of areas: each will have a different time multipyier.... loading docks for example take 4 times the normal time

A: - all wide open, normal plowing, lots of places for snow, no relocation needed... a basic parkign lot

B: drive lanes only,streets... one ways... plows them very fast, can do lots of SQ feet per hour... - this is important, when figuring seaonal contracts, as you have to plow drive lanes only during the day to keep the business open

C: parking spots only - this is because they are a PITA, , like on apartments, and cant do many per hour 

D: defined as all reas that require snow to be backdraged or removed... drive ways, loadingdocks, parking spots against buildings.... like i said this is about this can only plow 1/4 as much as area A


thats how i come up with time... then i mulitply by the hourly rate... pretty simple, i track the time//and adjust the following year as nessesary to what the acctual time was


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

iceyman;580202 said:


> wat i like to do is take the total sq footage and divide that by the number of parking spaces....then take that number and muliply it by 24..... after that is done i i figure how many sandwiches will be eaten before during and after removal of snow.... then i take the # of sandwiches and add that to the amount of stogies that will be smoked... once you have that # then just figure out how many guys you need and divide the final number by 7.....now u have ur bid.....best method ive found so far...


You just can't keep a secret can you!!! Now everyone knows what to do. xysport xysport


----------

